# Where can I get the best cost for ammo? in either the .45 or .40 S&W



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

Was wondering if anybody knew the best place to purchase ammo for cheap that is used for practice and range that is reliable. NO reloads. Specifically for the .45 or the .40 S&W. I'm looking for about anywhere from 1000 to 2000 rounds. If that is enough? I go to the range and probably shoot about 150 to 200 rounds per session and about every other week. Currently use Winchester 165gr. FMJ in the .40 or the CCI in the .45 or .40 and they are running about $8-10/box of 50.


----------



## Jeep274 (Oct 3, 2006)

I've been buying my ammo from Natchez lately, 1000 rounds at a time. They have great customer service and competitive pricing.

http://www.natchezss.com/index.cfm


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have no idea where U live at - but I buy all my ammo at Academy Sports - a sporting goods chain. They are not in every state, however.

They are cheaper than any mail order place I have seen for CCI BLazer.


----------



## Jeep274 (Oct 3, 2006)

I wish we had Academy Sports here. I am in PA and all we have is Dicks and Sports Authority (both worthless for ammo). Academy has great prices.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

I have Bass Pro,Bob's (Norfolk Va.) and Wally world.All are good for 9mm and 45acp,but Bass Pro beats them hands down for .45colt $15.99 a box!Randall


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Some of you guys need to get into reloading. Cost about the price of a new pistol but it will last a life time. If you stay with it you will save a bunch of money in the long run.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Some of you guys need to get into reloading. Cost about the price of a new pistol but it will last a life time. If you stay with it you will save a bunch of money in the long run.


Yup , you can save money,BUT, I used to reload, and didnt have time for MANY of the other hobbies I enjoy....too many irons in the fire, so something had to go.......Hmmmm shootin and ridin or shootin and reloading....Ill buy ammo:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

We have an Academy opeing here soon. Walmart has the best prices currently.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Wal Mart has the best prices I've seen. $17.99 for a 100 pack of Winchester .40 target/range (in the white box). Lest you think this is a wimpy load, I used this ammo at the NC USPSA Sectional last month where it is mandatory to have one's ammo chronographed. Shooting the Winchester 40 ammo through my Glock 35, I registered a power factor of 174, easily making major power factor.
Power factor is # of grains in the bullet X feet per second divided by 1000.
People shoot .40 in USPSA to make major (better scores for less than center hits on target). As major is set at PF 165, any .40 round that makes about 170 (gotta give yourself a little margin) is considered powerful enough by competitive shooters. So, I am quite happy with this ammo and the price seems pretty good for factory ammo.


----------



## PP914 (Jan 7, 2007)

Wally World for the Winchester White Box.
The only place that I've found cometetive pricing for similar ammo is a local shop that stocks a crapload of ammo and usually has this stuff pretty cheap:
http://www.sellier-bellot.cz/index.php
or this stuff
http://www.fiocchiusa.com/index.php
No issues w/ the three brands thus far.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Have you tried www.the-armory.com ?

I have not looked at their .40 S&W prices, but you can get Winchester FMJ 115gr in 9mm for $8 per box...not too shabby...

My local stores sell the same ammo for $13.99 per box!!! YUCK!

And another store in my area sells them for $16.99 per box...I do not shop there...most of their guns are sold at or near LIST price...


----------



## scottl (Jan 17, 2007)

Bout some at Walmart yesterday 19.98 for 40SW and 23.58 for 38 spl.Box of 100 Winchester's


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

I use a lot of different places like gun shows, wal mart, ammoman.com, & outdoormarksman.com.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

yea i usually hit up walmart for the 165gr winchesters. I have a box of remington fmj hollow points for carry though.


----------



## knuckleduster271 (May 27, 2008)

rvl8 said:


> yea i usually hit up walmart for the 165gr winchesters. I have a box of remington fmj hollow points for carry though.


9mm winchester at wal mart $18.99 for 100


----------

